# Auger Free-Play? Craftsman 9.5HP 27" Blower



## Savage61 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all!

I own a Craftsman 9.5HP, 27" 2-Stage Blower (Model #944.525392) purchased in Feb. 2007 and this machine has worked fine thru some pretty severe eastern-Nfld. winters and is well looked-after and stored inside when not in use. This morning, after clearing last evenings 20+cm snowfall, I was cleaning snow remnanats from the auger & impellor as I usually do before putting her in the shed when I noticed some side-to-side free-play in the auger assembly? I could move by hand the auger assembly back and forth approx. 1/4 inch or so. Is this normal? (hadn't noticed it before) ... the Blower works fine and had no trouble clearing last night's snowfall.

Any input appreciated!


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 10HP 27" Noma. I just went out and checked mine. Yup. It looks like normal play.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Long as you hae the correct size shearbolts in it, I wouldn't worry about it.
If on the other hand you need 5/16" and have 1/4" shearbolts in there, I'd get the right ones in.


----------



## Savage61 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. Shearpins are OEM and are intact ... I should clarify about the free-play I was attempting to describe ... the free-play ISN'T each individual auger on each of their respective shafts, but the WHOLE assembly; augers, auger shafts, gearbox and auger drive shaft from the impellor ... the whole assembly together can move back and forth (left to right) by about 1/4 inch or more ...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Long as the end panels of the auger housing are straight, you will have a little play. Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Could be the bushings might need replacing maybe...they do wear out.

This video might help.....the whole video is pretty good but you might be interested from 4:05 to 5:50 up to 6:28 is probably key for you....


----------



## Savage61 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for that video ... taught me a lot! I'm sure after watching that worn bearings on the outboard ends of the auger shafts at the bucket are contributing to what I'm seeing with my Blower. We're having almost daily snowfall here in eastern Nfld. this winter so a repalcement of the bearings may not come until Spring.

Again thanks for all the replies folks ... this Website and the kind contributors are a great resource!!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Savage... How ya doin? I'm assuming you are the same Savage from NL Biker forums.  Great site the guys have here. All kinds of help. I had probs with my blower twice and found good help here both times.


----------



## Savage61 (Jan 23, 2013)

One and the same! Nice to see ya Blackstar ... and yes this is a great Forum and resource for sure!


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

with all the snow you guys have gotten over the past couple months you wanna make sure your blower is in tip top shape. We haven't had it too awful bad yet. I've had mine out 4 or 5 times so far. I was cleaning out the neighbour's driveway when I caught a piece of his firewood and broke mine again. 
Good luck with the rest of the season...


----------

